# Citadel M1911-A1 3.5"



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Think about getting a Citadel M1911-3.5" does anyone have this pistol, if so what do you think?


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't have much luck with anything smaller than a commander. I have burned through a few recently and couldn't get them to run right. I know it's probably just me, but that is what I know. I haven't heard a whole lot of bad things about Citadel. Should be around $500.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that brand but I put them in the cheap catagory with Auto Ordnance and the like,I guess I'm a quality snob?It is somewhat true about 4" and under guns in that they are working beyond the design parameters of the gun,but they do run fine if built correctly.If you really want a shorty,save up more for quality like Colt or Springfield.Kimber falls in there but I think very little of them for a few good reasons,and if any of the upper quality ones will give you a problem they seem to be the biggest.They have improved QC but it still lacks considering the price,lack of warranty and their disregard for a few problems that aren't new.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

I have one, and it is a solid, reliable shooter and surprisingly accurate. The only issue I have is that the rear dovetail was milled slightly off-angle so the sights had to be adjusted to compensate. I will have to say that I am a fan of this pistol. I put a set of CT Lasergrips on it and it is my nightstand gun.


----------

